# Motels around Harvey



## WAZHUTN (Oct 23, 2006)

Will be coming out for the first time ever to ND this week. Wondering if anyone can help me find a good mom & pop motel to stay at within 50 miles of Harvey. I'll be out in that area with my nephew and my lab chasing pheasants.

Thanks for any help and I can't wait to get to ND.


----------



## Fireman13 (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got back from the McClusk area, SW of Harvey. There are two motels. The one I am familiar with is the R & H very small rooms with fridge. Price is good!


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

How were the birds Fireman ????????


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

DonC said:


> How were the birds Fireman ????????


No internet scouting please. There are birds all over ND this year if you are willing to get out and work for them. Find the right cover and there are birds around.

Read the other threads that discuss this, and I'm sure you'll get a sense for the numbers.

Good luck

Ryan


----------



## Fireman13 (Oct 23, 2006)

We hunted two days from Jamestown to Wishek, N of McClusky and back. We found birds here and there, but the wind was tough for us. We also had six kids under 13. We had a great time and met a couple farmers we hadn't talked to in years.

Hunters were plentyful and most public areas that looked real good had been pounded.

Back next weekend to narrow down the search.


----------



## ernurse (Oct 18, 2006)

Fireman13--wondering if you could e-mail me

[email protected]


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Just returned from Harvey on our annual excursion for ducks. We always stay at the Artos Motel, which is on the outskirts of Harvey. Been staying there for years. The folks are very accomodating, rates are good. Also, they have a resturaunt/lounge attached that outs out a good meal and cold beer. In moy opinion, you can't beat it.


----------

